# Welche Feederrute ?



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. November 2010)

Hallo |supergri

Ich möchte mir ne feeder oder winkelpickerrute kaufen.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir dabei weiterhelfen denn ich suche nach ner rute die selbst bisse von kleinen Rotaugen anzeigt aber trotsdem nen 30 Pfund Karpfen aushält.

Die rute ( wenn es so ne überhaupt gibt ) sollte nicht mehr als 200 € kosten

Danke im Voraus #6

MFG Weisheitsgranate :q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Oha..Picker und 30 Pfd.Karpfen,and the winner is...also das klappt nur mit viel Gefühl und Fortunas Hilfe.
Bei dem Spektrum an Fischen scheint vorab eine Feeder die bessere Wahl zu sein.
Wäre jedoch hilfreich den zu beangelnden Gewässertyp einzugrenzen.
Eine Heavy Feeder z.B. ist am kleinen Fluss,Vereinsteich meist überdimensioniert-an Rhein,Elbe ö.ä.Flüssen dagegen ein Muss.


----------



## Luku (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Winkelpicker würd ich da mal ausschliessen.
Diese werden, wenn überhaupt noch, überwiegend an stehenden gewässer eingesetzt.nen karpfen wirste damit zwar auch landen können. nur ob man damit auf 30 pfünder gehn muss..??

schau dir mal die serie von browning an. speziell die king feeder reihe. sollen ganz gut sein. man bekommt auch 5 verschiedene spitzen dazu (so weit ich mich erinnere, kann mich aber täuschen)
falls die preislich nicht passen hat browning auch günstigere ruten im angebot.


----------



## klappe (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

hab auch erst ne pickerrute gekauft und erst jetzt(leider!!)ne feederrute.
hab mich bewusst für eine rute mit relativ hohem wg entschieden(50-140g) und muss sagen , ich liebe meine pickerrute , aber meine feederrute liebe ich nach wesentlich weniger einsätzen noch mehr!
angle damit auch an relativ kleinen gewässern und muss sagen, dass ne 1,0 oz spitze auch kleine bisse anzeigt und der "drill" bei kleinen fischen trotzdem spürbar ist....
hab eine syntec xl feeder von browning. NP unter 70€.beim brassenwilly bestellt.
bin total zufrieden.
mein tipp: nimm die feeder wenn dich die angelei irgendwie "kickt". ich liebe sie. schon mit der picker wars schön, aber am der feeder viel feiner und variabler.

aber schau doch einfach mal in folgenden link...


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200227


----------



## Luku (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

nana, feiner ist mit dem picker. die stöcke sind erheblich leichter als ne feederrute. von den spitzen tut sich da nix.

hab gerade mal in meinem schlauen büchlein geschaut. für die king feeder bekommt man 14 verschieden spitzen (separat erhätlich).

anmerkung...die oz angaben auf den spitzen haben nix mit dem wurfgewicht gemein.  mit einer 1 oz spitze kann man erheblich mehr als die ca. 28g werfen. .


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> ...denn ich suche nach ner rute die selbst *bisse von kleinen Kotaugen* anzeigt ...



Wow, was ist das denn für eine Fischart?;+:q


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Ich möchte 1  mit der feederrute an nem vereinsgewässer ( 100m*35m) auf rotaugen fischen. An diesem teich gehen aber auch kapitale Karpfen auf maden oder auf n einzelnes maiskorn. 

Und 2 an nem 24 ha see damit fischen

Ps die rute sollte ne parabolische aktion haben.


----------



## klappe (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



Luku schrieb:


> nana, feiner ist mit dem picker. die stöcke sind erheblich leichter als ne feederrute. von den spitzen tut sich da nix.
> 
> hab gerade mal in meinem schlauen büchlein geschaut. für die king feeder bekommt man 14 verschieden spitzen (separat erhätlich).
> 
> anmerkung...die oz angaben auf den spitzen haben nix mit dem wurfgewicht gemein.  mit einer 1 oz spitze kann man erheblich mehr als die ca. 28g werfen. .



kommt doch nur drauf an, was man für ne spitze benutzt, um es feiner zu machen.
ist also meiner meinung nach KEIN feineres fischen mit der picker...(zumindest mit meiner -spro hot precesion - 40g wg)
die gelieferten spitzen sind nicht so feinfühlig , wie die der feederrute!
 wir bereits erwähnt: feederrute ist sehr viel variabler einsetzbar....meiner meinung nach#6


----------



## Dunraven (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



klappe schrieb:


> kommt doch nur drauf an, was man für ne spitze benutzt, um es feiner zu machen.
> ist also meiner meinung nach KEIN feineres fischen mit der picker...(zumindest mit meiner -spro hot precesion - 40g wg)
> die gelieferten spitzen sind nicht so feinfühlig , wie die der feederrute!
> wir bereits erwähnt: feederrute ist sehr viel variabler einsetzbar....meiner meinung nach#6



Also was erzählst Du da?
Kommt auf die Spitzen an aber Feeder ist wegen den Spitzen feiner?
Ich fische gerne beides, und wenn es geht bevorzuge ich den Picker. Deutlich feiner und angenehmer!
Feederute mit 3/4 Oz Spitze und 100g WG auf 15-25m mit 5-10g Korb oder einen Picker (also keine Wurfgewichtsangabe weil die ja für sehr kleine Gewichte gedacht sind, mehr wie 15g Korb mit Futter würde ich dem kaum zumuten) mit 10g Futterkorb auf 15-25m, da ist die Wahl leicht. Kleinere Rolle, eine 0,18mm Hauptschnur ohne Schlagschnur und eine Spitze nach Wahl zwischen 0,5 und 2 Oz. Deutlich feiner und deutlich feinfühligere Spitzen, denn die 0,5 Oz habe ich mir für die Feeder nicht angepasst, für den Picker aber schon. Ansonsten habe ich mir für beide die 3/4 und 1 Oz Spitzen angepasst, also gibt es von den Spitzen 0 Unterschied, sind ja die selben. 

Variabler ist die Feeder sicher, denn sie hat ja ein deutlich höheres Wurfgewicht als eine Pickerrute, die ja so auf 20g ausgelegt ist. Für Karpfen bis 30 Pfund würde ich ne schwere Feederute nehmen, aber ideal ist die sicher nicht. Ein Picker ist das unterdimensioniert. Aber die Aussage wegen der Spitze sei die Feeder feiner ist halt ein Witz. Eine Rute die auf hohe Gewichte ausgelegt ist kann normal nicht feiner sein als eine für leichte.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Parabolische Aktion ? Daiwa Aqualite Pellet Feeder.


----------



## klappe (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

dann musst du aber auch genau lesen!!!
da steht die "GELIEFERTEN spitzen"!
und die sind bei MEINER feederrute feiner.....

nicht desto trotz, aus der nase fließt kein honig

will auch gar nicht klug*******n....
mag es auch ohne ende mit der picker loszuziehen...meine hat wg -40g.und ist 2,70m lang seht schlank und leicht.
am bewachsenen ufer ist die immer dabei. wenn ich platz habe nehme ich die feeder....

hab sowohl auf der feeder als auch auf der picker 0,20er sinkende schnur. also "fein" ist für manche etwas anderes
aber trotzdem ist die bissanzeige an MEINER feederrute im Vergleich zu MEINER picker besser und feiner. (deshalb habe ich ja auch die (für mich unbedeutenden) marken genannt)
liebe grüße von klappe


----------



## klappe (27. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> A Deutlich feiner und deutlich feinfühligere Spitzen, denn die 0,5 Oz habe ich mir für die Feeder nicht angepasst, für den Picker aber schon. Ansonsten habe ich mir für beide die 3/4 und 1 Oz Spitzen angepasst, also gibt es von den Spitzen 0 Unterschied, sind ja die selben. ................
> 
> Aber die Aussage wegen der Spitze sei die Feeder feiner ist halt ein Witz.


den witz machst du doch selbst, wenn du sagst, was du da sagst


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (28. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Ich möchte mit der feederrute auf Weißfisch und Schleien angeln. Aber meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt dass an manchen Gewässern die kapitalen karpfen auch auf ne einzelne made oder n einzelness maiskorn beisen.

Desshalb binn ich auf der suche nach ner feederrute die sich im Drill eines 500g rotauge schon recht stark  aber auch n 30 Pfünder aushält.

Naja hoffentlich giebts so was. |kopfkrat

MFG Weisheitsgranate


----------



## Volker64 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

eine gute Alternative zu reinen Feederuten wäre die FOX Duo-Lite Specialist Avon. Die Rute hat eine parabolische Aktion und eine zweite "normale" Spitze. Die Rute ist allerdings zweiteilig, d.h. die Transportlänge entspricht etwa 1,90m.


Gruß Volker


----------



## klappe (28. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

hab mir die gerade angeguckt...
die sieht wirklich sehr brauchbar und variabel einsetzbar aus.....:l


ist ja aber von der sache her auch ne art feederrute.
wer genug geld übrig hat-->der hat ne vielseitige rute.
und soviel ich weiß, doch ich weiß nicht viel, hat fox ne sehr ansprechende qualität....ein kumpel kauft nur fox-krams....#d
den fehler mache ich zwar ab und an immer noch aber: wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal......:q

was hat die aber für ein WG?????


----------



## Dunraven (28. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



klappe schrieb:


> dann musst du aber auch genau lesen!!!
> da steht die "GELIEFERTEN spitzen"!
> und die sind bei MEINER feederrute feiner.....



Jo, aber davor hast Du erstmal noch allgemein gesagt das Picker nicht feiner ist und das dann an Deiner Rute festgemacht wegen der Spitze. Luku hatte vorher von der Aktion, dem Gewicht der Rute, ect. gesprochen, also das was feineres Fischen ausmacht. Dem hast Du dann halt widersprochen weil Du eine Pickerrute gekauft hast deren Spitzen etwas härter sind. Ich wollte nur klar machen das die Spitzen nichts über die Feinheit der Rute aussagen (nur über die der Bißanziege aber darum geht es ja nicht) und das man Spitzen wechseln kann. 

Deine Aussage war also quasi das selbe als wenn ich sagen würde mit der Pilkrute fischt man feiner als mit der Matchrute weil ich an der Matchrute einen 18g Zoomer habe und an der Pilkrute eine 8g Pose. :q Aber so war Deine Aussage, denn Du hast nur von dem Bißanzeiger gesprochen und eben das ausgelassen was das feiner Fischen ausmacht.

Das hat der Teil in Deinem zweiten Quote dann ja auch nochmal gesagt, btw. gibt es eine EDIT Funktion.


----------



## klappe (28. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

so geht in frieden.......:q

findet die fehlenden kommas! ja!
du hast so recht! entschuldigung für meine unüberlegten aussagen....ich bin soo traurig in diesem forum falschinformationen verbreitet zu haben:c:c:c:c
ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll ....
aber worüber man nicht reden kann darüber muss man schweigen

im ernst: ist doch vollkommen wurscht
1. meinung deine meinung
2.meinung meine meinung
frieden und schluss#6 führt zu nichts|krach:



grüße klappe
|wavey:

p.s. ich schweige jetzt|bigeyes


----------



## baeumle (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Servus,

Dass ist meine Wahl für solche Gewässer: 
*Shimano Beastmaster AX Light Feeder*
3,35m Länge mit einem Wg von 70g. Preis um die 95€.

MfG Jörg


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Guck dir mal die "Zammataro Masterpiece Light" oder "Medium Feeder" an. Ich denke die können auch mal nen dickeren Karpfen wegstecken.
Wobei die Mediumfeeder knapp 30€ über deinem Preislimit liegt.

Wenn du eher kürzere Stecken magst kann du dir noch die "Zammataro Masterpiece Match Feeder" oder die "Zammataro Magna Maestro Match Feeder" angucken.


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



DerStipper schrieb:


> Guck dir mal die "Zammataro Masterpiece Light" oder "Medium Feeder" an. Ich denke die können auch mal nen dickeren Karpfen wegstecken.
> Wobei die Mediumfeeder knapp 30€ über deinem Preislimit liegt.
> 
> Wenn du eher kürzere Stecken magst kann du dir noch die "Zammataro Masterpiece Match Feeder" oder die "Zammataro Magna Maestro Match Feeder" angucken.



Naja dann werde ich wohl noch ne Hypothek auf meinen Karton aufnehmen müssen |peinlich


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Wie wärs mit der http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ST335m381m075lb125lb&cName=Ruten-Spezialruten

Ach ja sind die 3 Spitzen der rute deren spitzen orange sind Feederspitzen.|supergri

MFG Weisheitsgranate|supergri


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Naja dann werde ich wohl noch ne Hypothek auf meinen Karton aufnehmen müssen |peinlich



Hast doch im ersten Beitrag geschrieben das die Rute bis 200€ kosten darf. Und wenn man solche Bedingungen hat, brauch man gutes Material. Was du bei den Zammataroruten definitiv hast.

Die Maestro Match Feeder gibts beim Bode Onlinestore für 83€.


----------



## sniperfly (29. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Hallo zusammen

Die Shimano sieht interessant aus für das 500g Rotauge im kleinen  See.  Für Karpfen in der genannten Größe dürfte sie aber auch zu wenig Rückrat haben. 
  Ich habe eine Speedmaster  in der gleichen Länge mit  90g Wurfgewicht. 
  Die könnte einigermaßen vergleichbar sein.  Mit  40-50g Körben ist sie aber schon ziemlich am Ende, zumindest wenn’s über 40 m Wurfweite raus gehen soll. Barben mit 5-6 Pfund bringen die Rute auch an Ihre Grenze.   
  Ich würde da lieber eine Rute mit  ca. 150 g WG  und  4,00-4,20 m  bevorzugen wenn öfters mit was Größerem zu rechnen ist. 
  Und manchmal muss eben auch ein  80g Speedkorb  70-80m weit raus um Winters an die Fische zu kommen.
Feine Spitzen um  1 Oz sind in der Regel bei allen Ruten dabei. 

Ich habe dann als 2. Rute auch eine  HF2 gekauft und die Speedmaster steht fast das ganze Jahr im Schrank. 



Tight  Lines


----------



## Brassenwilli (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*



WEISHEITSGRANATE schrieb:


> Hallo |supergri
> 
> Ich möchte mir ne feeder oder winkelpickerrute kaufen.
> 
> ...



Der Hinweis ist vielleicht schon zu spät aber schau Dich mal nach der alten Version der BROWNING King Feeder All Seasons
(Art.-Nr. 1241 400) um.
Hier ein paar Eckdaten
Länge 3,60 m / 4,05 m / eine Miniverlängerung ohne Beringung 
Transportlänge  1,28 m
Teile 4 + 5 Spitzen 
die Rute hat 2 verschiedene B-Teile womit auch die Aktion der Rute beeinflussbar ist
Wurfgewicht 40 g - 80 g
Gewicht der Rute je nach Länge 240 g / 273 g

Wenn Du weitere Informationen brauchst, einfach eine PN


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

ah danke für Eure Antworten |supergri


----------



## Obi Wan (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Welche Feederrute ?*

Shimano Beasmaster glaube sie hat den zusatz Carp mit der richtigen Spitze unschlagbar fische sie selber und bin echt begeistert von der Beasmaster Serie!!!!


----------

